# My king quad low on power



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

kk i had the spark arrestor thingy out on the back of my exhaust will that affect my bike in any way other then the sound? and emissions? Also i noticed i was low on oil would this constitute to the problem? Would like to know if none of these would do anything what would?

My clutch is fine (belt aint slipping) its that when i try to take off catwalking on the pavement like i normally would it just doesnt lol.... it like bogs type thing.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Fuel?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

new tank of supreme gasoline with a little bit of FI cleaner


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

plugs ...air filter stopped up (just a little might make a difference) make sure to blow it out good ..some suggestions i would check....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was thinking the pump, seems to be common problem on those bikes.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

ill check the plug , was just gonna replace it, should i get one of those iridium tip or will like a ngk or champion do?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

yea think its gonna be the plug that caused power loss, ill post a video if i can on how bad it was. Like its liquid cooled right , well the hole where the spark plug is was just full of mud pretty much.. OOPS lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

make sure to fill the boot with Dielectric grease. NGKCR7EIX is our common iridium plug for the bruit. good luck.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

On the KQ the best plug you can get is the regular NGK CR6E. I tried all the other plugs and you really won't gain anything. It might start a little better.

I would pull the rear fender off and check your fuel pressure. It should be 43lbs. If its below 40 you can get a new pump for $25 off Ebay. Just take your old one outta the canister. Thats whats been in my for 1.5 years.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

how do i check the fuel pressure?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

i hope its not that but yea i need to find a helicoil.... where can i get that.. at the dealer? heli coil cause the engine block where the plug for the oil goes in is stripped.... the bolt isnt stripped the block is so anyone know where i can find that or any other solutions?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

go the oil pan fixed and if anybody wants to know the helicoil set you need is 31/64's
using a half inch wouldnt of been good because there woulda been a litle bit of jiggle but its about 130$ for that kit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You have to pull your rear fenders off. Where the fuel pump is disconnect the hose. Then take a fuel pressure gauge and hook it up and turn the key and switch on. It should be 43lbs. Any less than 40-41 will cause issues. You can get a new pump off Ebay for $25. Thats what I've had in mine for 1.5 years. You just have to take your old one outta the canister.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

The fuel pump is the same for a 2005 KIA Sorento. Funny. I can get you the part no. If you need it


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

would a auto garage have that gauge? and yea roboquad can i get that part no. cause if its cheap enough ill just get that instead of waiting for ebay shipping lol

also i had to rip out my snorkle cause i wasnt gettting enough air ... or is it possible to be getting too much air? i dunno, all i know is that i ripped it out and i was catwalking and wheelieing like before!

Another issue i found is if the quad is cold like it hasnt ran for 5 hours maybe even like 3 hours like i drove it around , 3 hours later i get on and i go to leave and it just stalls an **** until i get it good and warmed up.... is that normal?


----------

